

Show HN: How much code did you really write? - legierski
http://blog.self.li/post/35911577969/how-much-code-did-you-really-write

======
beatgammit
Using tabs would remove 75% of the file size due to spaces; and make it
readable for people who prefer 2 space indenting...

